# How much are convicts worth?



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Not trying to sell my fish here, but just wondering what male convicts are worth
I have some around 5" some pink, some black, healthy with some fin nippage about 2.5 years old I am changing what I want to keep, and thinking of selling some localy

what do you think they are worth?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

2-3 in Convicts are worth around $2-3.00. 5 in Convicts I would say would be worth $8.00-$10.00


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Depends on how abundant they are in your area. Around here, asking for money for a convict is laughed at.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

In my area, it's tough to give them away.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

> Around here, asking for money for a convict is laughed at.


 :lol: I live in BC

ya not sure if I'm willing to just give them away, we'll see
maybe I can find someone to trade for something they dont want

I didnt expect them to be worth much, but i was hoping something

Thanks for your input


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol where in BC? Was thinking of getting some larger ones to throw in with Vixen maybe...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

For the most part they are worthless. There are exceptions. Since they are notorious breeders there isn't much of a market for them. Best bet is to make nice with the LFS and see if they will give you a little bit of credit towards your new fish.

I have an LFS that I've had a good relationship with for many years and I actually supply their convicts. I have a pair that spawns every 3 weeks. I use them for feeders and every once in a while I sell a batch to the LFS. He just lets me know when he wants a batch and I give them to him at about 3/4 inch. 30 or so gets me $10. Hardly worth the trouble of raising them if I was trying to do it for profit.

On a lighter note; I've always had my cons breeding in the fish room often in rubbermaids. Out of all my show fish my family requested that I move a set to a 'show tank' as their breeding behavior is so interesting. Now I have a nice little breeding ground in the living room.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm in the Comox Valley on Vancouver Island

we just had a new lfs open, they seem quite nice, I think we will get along well, 
I was thinking of asking if they would like a few.

I did find the breeding behavior of the convicts extremely interesting, but I lost my female quite a while back, and was not equipt to deal with more babies, so I only have males 10 of them and will be keeping a nice large black male (with some pink genes in him, the father of some of the others) I think he is 6.5" as well as a few others I may try to find him a mate again at some point (once I have a need for feeders)


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm a little south of you. New stores are always good...how are they for cichlid stock?


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love any of your large 5inch+ convicts if have nuchal humps and are in good health. I live in MN though. PM if you can ship. Email me for my stock list if interested in a trade. thanks.


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

Your best bet is to work out a barter arrangement. Feeding cichlids gets expensive : )

Fry can also be used as food/treats for other pescivores or really most fish that can fit them in the mouth.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

My LFS might take some of them, when they have space,
hopefully they are willing to give me a little store credit



> Your best bet is to work out a barter arrangement. Feeding cichlids gets expensive : )


I only have a few to get rid of, but yes they do get expensive to feed, I have non breeding right now, as I have all males, if I have excess fry problems in the future, I bet my bichir is more than willing to help out



> I would love any of your large 5inch+ convicts if have nuchal humps and are in good health. I live in MN though. PM if you can ship. Email me for my stock list if interested in a trade. thanks.


Never tried shipping before, dont think I want to, maybe if you have something I really want for trade :wink: but that should be done via PM as I dont think this is the right forum.



> I'm a little south of you. New stores are always good...how are they for cichlid stock?


I dont think we are supposed to discuss shops in the forum, I'll send a PM


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Multiple post, I swear I only hit it once


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Mutiple post


----------



## Xilo (Dec 8, 2008)

Buy a female and raise feeders, otherwise they're not worth anything.
You might try posting them in an online auction? Were we closer i would 
buy em' from ya for my piranhas,..


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

not interested in breeding to sell, just wanting to sell some that i already have,
hadnt thought about online auction, was thinking for local sales, through paper
or fish club that we are now tryng to start

Im not really worried about how to go about selling these, just more trying to find what price to ask, apparently I should as between $0-10 for them

Out of curiosity are pinks any more rare than regualrs, or worth more, what about marble?
(I dont have any marble convicts, just curious if they are worth anyhing?)


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

**** you! Lol I was hoping you had some marbles, they're impossible to find on the Island.

No, pinks are just as common as regular zebras, not worth anything more.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

from what I'm told I think had I kept some of my females and bred them back to the parents I think they would have been marbles, not sure though

cant quite remember how the genetics work, but that might be worth using one of small tanks on when I move my fish, I think I saw a thread on here somewhere


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No...breeding pinks with zebras just creates a split mix of pink and zebra offspring, they won't create marbles unless the parents happen to carry the marble gene.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought it had something to do with breeding pinks back to the parents that were black cons but had pink genes

breeding a pink with a black(with only black genes) will get you all black cons, but they will carry the pink gene (I believe pink is ressisive)

not quite sure how marble works, but I think I will look into it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope, you can't "make" marbles via pink and zebra parents unless one or both of the parents have the marble gene, far as I've ever read/been told.


----------

